# Perception Sport Pescador or Ascend FS12T



## BigRed38

Ok everyone I am looking to get a kayak in mid May. At first I thought I was dead set on the Ascend FS12T but after looking at the Pescador today in Academy my thoughts have shifted slightly. Looking for some feedback on both sides of the fence if possible. I know what is sugar for someone may be sour for another. Back ground on me, Im 6'2" and 250lbs. Will be doing MOST fishing Off/Near shore and occasionally inshore. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pitt

The Prescador is the same mold as a Wilderness Systems Tarpon. Both are great starter yaks. However with your height and size I would bet it gets small quick, especially offshore. A little extra room goes a long way out there. If I had to chose I would go Prescador because I used to own a Tarpon 120.


----------



## BigRed38

'Preciate it Pitt!


----------



## BVANWHY

i'm 6'10 and have the Ascend. I wish I would have gotten something different cause it's def. not made for big guys. my old yak was WS tarpon 120 and it was a little heavy but awesome for the bay and gulf


----------



## AndyS

BigRed38 said:


> Ok everyone I am looking to get a kayak in mid May. At first I thought I was dead set on the Ascend FS12T but after looking at the Pescador today in Academy my thoughts have shifted slightly. Looking for some feedback on both sides of the fence if possible. I know what is sugar for someone may be sour for another. Back ground on me, Im 6'2" and 250lbs. Will be doing MOST fishing Off/Near shore and occasionally inshore. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


I'm 6'2 and 210 and just started yak fishing last year here on NB. I use my Pescie in the sound. I really mostly bought it for when wife/daughter/guest wants to go out in the sound with me. I won't take the Pescie much past the sandbar ... I only take it over to the gulf if I'm shark fishing from the beach to paddle a bait out to the sandbar because it's lighter to throw up in the back of the pickup & to drag over the berm than my OK Prowler. I find the Pescador a bit tippy for me and feel I'm almost too big for it. My Prowler is a much more stable platform for the gulf.

I'd say if you're gonna be farther out than the pier very much you might want to think about bumping up your budget & getting something a little more substantial/stable. Aside from that I'm very happy with my Pescador for what I use it for. That's just my 2 psi. Others may differ.

Don't know anything about the Ascend.


----------



## BigRed38

Thanks Andy and Bvann. To elaborate Andy , I rocked a 10ft Pelican last summer as a "borrowed" yak in the gulf on several occasions, THAT was tippy lol. That wonderful hull that pelican produces allowed a couple gallons of water in on one trip and I actually rolled because the arse end was under water. I honestly don't have the budget for a bigger yak at this time. I really wish I did though!


----------



## AndyS

BigRed38 said:


> Thanks Andy and Bvann. To elaborate Andy , I rocked a 10ft Pelican last summer as a "borrowed" yak in the gulf on several occasions, THAT was tippy lol. That wonderful hull that pelican produces allowed a couple gallons of water in on one trip and I actually rolled because the arse end was under water. I honestly don't have the budget for a bigger yak at this time. I really wish I did though!


I got my OK Prowler (Big Game) for $550 used ... with an anchor, trolley, paddle, & a couple of other goodies. Look around a bit & don't be afraid to make somebody an offer - they might just take it.

How's this look to ya? http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/3682503650.html

(btw, If you ever want to try a Pescador 12 out in the water, PM me.)


----------



## BigRed38

That thing is a TANK! If it is still around (which I doubt it will be) I will DEF consider that rig. And thanks for the offer, if I lean towards the new yak I will more than likely hit you up!


----------

